# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > AVR >  اتصال 7 Segment به ATmega16

## crafcrab

سلام من میخوام یک Segment 7 رو به ATmega16 وصل کنم 
کد رو هم با bascom cnl
این کد:

$regfile = "m16def.dat"
$crystal = 8000000
Config Portc = Output


Portd = &B1111110
END


عکس مدار رو هم پیوست کردم

مشکل از کجاست ؟ هیچ error  نداره برنامه اما 7 Segment روشن نمیشه

----------


## amir_mhdi

دو تا مورد.
اول : شما پورت C رو خروجی کردی و مدار رو روی اون بستی ، اونوقت پورت D رو مقدار میدی؟
دوم : بهتره مدار رو روی همون پورت D ببندی. چون پورت C روش JTAG هست و باید غیر فعالش کنی.

موفق باشی.

----------


## crafcrab

ممنون از راهنمایی ولی باز کار نمیکنه!
کد رو به کد زیر تغییر دادم:


$regfile = "m16def.dat"
$crystal = 8000000
Config Portd = Output


Portd = &B1111110
End


اینم عکس مدار در حال اجرا که مقدار گرفته اما روشن نمیشه

----------


## crafcrab

لطفا یکی فایل پروتوس این مدار بزاره اینجا ممنون

----------


## crafcrab

کسی نیست کمک کنه ؟

----------


## hosseinip

سلام
اول بگو دقیقا می خوای چه کار کنی 
می خوای شمارنده بسازی یا عدد خاصی نمایش بدی

----------


## roo.row

سلام امید وارم این مطلب کمکتون که 
اصلا نیاز نیستکه سون سگمنت رو مستقیم به میکرو وصل کنی البته می تونی ولی کارت سخت میشه
دو تا ای سی میانجی هستن که از میکرو با یه کتابخونه استفاده کنی دو تا ای سی اونو تدیل میکنن و علامه بر این که تعداد پایه های کمتری استفاده می کنی ساده ترم هست
فک کنم اسم یکیش 355 بود یا یه همچین چیزی اگه واجبه کامنت بزار برات چک کنم

----------


## korosh00

من سون سگمنتم سه تایی هست . 
اکثر نمونه های تو وب تکی - دوتایی یا 4 تایی هست .
این سه تایی رو چجوری وصل می کنن .
یک طرف 5 تا و یک طرف 6 تا پورت داره .

----------


## roo.row

با سلام
لطفا اسم قطعه و شرکت سازنده ی اونو بفرمائید

----------


## mh1762

با سلام دوست عزیز مدار و برنامه شما درست میباشد ولی تنها نکته ای که رعایت نکردید این است که سون سگمن شما از نوع اند مشترک می باشد و شما پایه مشترک را به گراند وصل کردید اگر این پایه را به مثبت تغذیه اتصال دهید سون سگمنت رو شن می شود

----------

